# Wee Foal 38 question



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok I am going to try and ask/ explaine this to get the best possible answer.

A couple of years ago I worked with wee foal and tested 8 wee foal 38's. All 8 wee foal 38's were tested with the same urine sample. The goal was to determine the accuracy of the 38's. There were 8 samples from 4 different batches. we took 1 test from each batch and tested with the urine, non diluted as suggested by wee foal directions. 2 out of 4 tests were positive. 2 negative.

The second set of tests from the 4 batches were tested with urine diluted 25% with distilled water, as suggested on directions if the urine was thick. Again 2 of 4 tests were positive 2 negative.

Some tested positive that were diluted some tested negative, so conclusion was diluted or not it didnt matter, and it didnt matter which batch the test came from.

That makes me believe that when using a wee foal 38 its 50% possible to get a false NEGATIVE on a pregnant mare. ( the urine used was from a mare 65 days in foal)

So understanding one can get a false negative 50% of the time on a pregnant mare, My question is this... Has anyone had a false POSITIVE result from a wee foal 38?

If youve had a false positve using wee foal 38 can you please explaine the situation to me?

I have a friend with a small shetland mare that had a positive result twice , once at about 40 days post breeding, once at 60 days post breeding. We are thinking of doing a wee foal 120 to confirm if she is in fact bred or not, with so many questions surrounding the 38's. The mare is now roughly 170 days from last cover date. Mare has not returned into heat.

So again if you have had or know of anyone having a false POSITIVE please share for my own benifit


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a mare that I believe to be pregnant. I tested her around 40days. It came up negative. I feel that she is pregnant due to bodily changes ( big belly, large bag, cranky). Although who knows maybe its a false pregnancy. I also got a blank show on my other mare. She is indeed pregnant. I did three tests on her they allllll came out smeared and blurry. I paid 170 something for all the tests. I will never do that again.

Hope this kinda helps you. Its just my experience with the test.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 8, 2015)

My wee38 had a faint positive line on it, and the mare came back into season a few days later so according to the company this meant that the mare had slipped a foal.


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2015)

I have never used the wee foal tests, but from what I've read here on many different threads, the wee38 is really not accurate. But many have said that the wee120 has been quite accurate.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 9, 2015)

I tested three mares with 38 last summer. All three came negative. Two of mares asre for sure pregnant, one looks like she could be but not confirmed. One I probably tested too late (60-120 days), she might have been pregnant before I thought she could be, because she seems to "be" in heat cycles when pregnant too.. One was tested at about 60 days, she is confirmed to be pregnant ant last one, the not sure-mare, was tested at 50 days.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually ran a test similar to the ones the OP did on the Wee Foal 38 when I got a negative result on a mare I thought was positive. Since I had an extra test, I ran a second test on the same urine sample right after the first one. When that one came back positive, I lost all faith in the Wee Foal 38s but I have always had good luck (100% accuracy) with the 120s. I have read a lot of similar results from other forum members so I don't think it was just me or my mares. I also think the 2 tests are based on very different measures and one reason I like the 120 is because it supposedly won't give a false positive if the mare lost the foal, like I believe the 38 can.


----------



##  (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Mary. I'm so glad you saw this, as I knew you had several experiences with the wee foal test, but couldn't remember the specifics, but knew the wee foal 38 was the one you had problems with. So glad you're still here for us!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 10, 2015)

120 was right on the money for me, have been told terrible things about the 38 and a lot of stockists won't sell it in Australia because it's so unreliable.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank You so very much for sharing your experiences!

It really seems that with wee foal 38 there is a lot of room for error and a lot of false negatives, which doesnt surprise me one bit. Only one so far is suggesting a possible false positive, or a sliupped foal.

I appreciate the responces and would love more information.

I also agree, i have never had an inaccurate result from 120 when done correctly.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2015)

When you say "when done correctly" what do you mean? What should be avoided to make sure it's accurate?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

When you follow the instructions correctly


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

when I say when done correctly, i simply mean following directions.





I cant say what to avoid other than not using a clean collection device.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok. Just thought there was some secret I missed (eg the pee must be collected on a full moon  )


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL! I am glad there is no secret such as that!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## weerunner (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Holly, I've used the weefoal 38's and got 50% success wth them. All the wrong ones were negatives though. Never had a false positive. From what I understand, negative can sometimes mean positive with the 38 day test. LOL. Might as well hire a psychic, you might get better results. I ditto the 120 day test though, they rock and I order them every year.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe there are no false positives..... only false negatives.

My GF got 2 positives on her mare so hopefully she is indeed bred....


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

There can be a false positive if the mare has just recently reabsorbed the foal - mine did. But it was very faint, a ghost line.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 17, 2015)

goldilocks said:


> There can be a false positive if the mare has just recently reabsorbed the foal - mine did. But it was very faint, a ghost line.


Thats right, I forgot you mentioned that.... Could you give more information, such as how many days in foal she was ?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 17, 2015)

Approx 60 i think. I waited until then because the test said that was the optimal day.


----------

